# Mias litter @ 4 days old



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Heres photos as promised of Mias litter. They are a bit dark but you can just see them. She is being really protective
View attachment 5284


View attachment 5285


View attachment 5286
so dont wanna stress her.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

awww its baby day today, soo cute!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

These are the ones that I want to see when they are older love the darker colours


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> These are the ones that I want to see when they are older love the darker colours


you'll be buying one then


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

tashi said:


> These are the ones that I want to see when they are older love the darker colours


Will keep u updeated with their progress. Heres a pic of one off the last litter who was brindle, hes called Hogan this is him at 8 weeks
View attachment 5287


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

oaww hes fluffy!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

another beautiful litter Michelle,,,,,,you must be so proud,,,,,,,,,,,
you can just see the little white one with the black bits,,,,,,,,,,,,,is that the one your mum is having,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,very cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> another beautiful litter Michelle,,,,,,you must be so proud,,,,,,,,,,,
> you can just see the little white one with the black bits,,,,,,,,,,,,,is that the one your mum is having,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,very cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Yes that is my mums little princess shes travelling to Espana on 10th September hpefully. Her name is Zosha which is my mums name in Polish.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Yes that is my mums little princess shes travelling to Espana on 10th September hpefully. Her name is Zosha which is my mums name in Polish.


awww thats a beautiful name for a beautiful puppy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hope your mum updates us with pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
will you keep one Michelle,,,or have you got enough with your 3,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awww thats a beautiful name for a beautiful puppy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hope your mum updates us with pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> will you keep one Michelle,,,or have you got enough with your 3,,,


Im very tempted just working on the other half. Id keep them all if i could but unfortunately havent got the room. Shih Tzus are very contagious and i havent decided to stop yet. We do like the dark ones and was hoping for a Black one. They are adorable.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Im very tempted just working on the other half. Id keep them all if i could but unfortunately havent got the room. Shih Tzus are very contagious and i havent decided to stop yet. We do like the dark ones and was hoping for a Black one. They are adorable.


well maybe next time,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
i want to get a black one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,soon,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Really really cute  mums lil face awwww, she is beautifull.

My sisters freind has a tan and white one and hes a real caracter, my sisters bull terrier and her sheepdog scrag him all round the kitchen by his fur and the lil git luvs it pmsl.

looking forward to the updated pics of them all  i like the dark ones.


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Aahh what a good mummy showing off her beautiful babies


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

We had a rescued shih tzu when i was a kid my auntie took her from a breeder who had bred her far too many times and she was in poor health , my auntie saw her through her pregnancy and brought her back to good health and then we had her she spent 6 years with us till she passed away you couldnt have said it was the same dog if you had seen her when she was poorly to when we got her , she had the most beautifull coat dead straight it swung on the floor like curtains , she was pale cream or champagne i think its colour was called , we didnt keep her with a full coat too often but she was such a proud dog she had been a show dog when younger and a good one at that i think this is why she was abused to produce litters so often, my aunt said she had been bred every season for 4 years , Her name was Retta she was so adorable ,good luck finding homes for them , actually i guess you already have a list of people waiting LOL


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> We had a rescued shih tzu when i was a kid my auntie took her from a breeder who had bred her far too many times and she was in poor health , my auntie saw her through her pregnancy and brought her back to good health and then we had her she spent 6 years with us till she passed away you couldnt have said it was the same dog if you had seen her when she was poorly to when we got her , she had the most beautifull coat dead straight it swung on the floor like curtains , she was pale cream or champagne i think its colour was called , we didnt keep her with a full coat too often but she was such a proud dog she had been a show dog when younger and a good one at that i think this is why she was abused to produce litters so often, my aunt said she had been bred every season for 4 years , Her name was Retta she was so adorable ,good luck finding homes for them , actually i guess you already have a list of people waiting LOL


AWWWWWWW what a really sad story that is.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sad but a happy ending she had a great 6 years with us, she died of gastroenoritus ( forgive the spelling lol )the only time ive ever seen my dad cry . But she was a cool dog even cooler the winter she fell into the fish pond cos the snow meant she couldnt see where the water started , she just disapeared we were sat at the dinner table sunday roast and there she was gone LOL my dad fished her out by the scruff of her neck looking like an artic yetti LOL


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Sad but a happy ending she had a great 6 years with us, she died of gastroenoritus ( forgive the spelling lol )the only time ive ever seen my dad cry . But she was a cool dog even cooler the winter she fell into the fish pond cos the snow meant she couldnt see where the water started , she just disapeared we were sat at the dinner table sunday roast and there she was gone LOL my dad fished her out by the scruff of her neck looking like an artic yetti LOL


lmao....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee,,i can picture that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

she kind of looked like a walking ball of slush all the snow stuck in her fur doubled in size due to the snow . mom had to thaw her out in the sink filled with warm water.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww bless,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i think they are great little dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awwww bless,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i think they are great little dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yes they are great as you say Lorraine but wish they werent soooooooo addictive,lol


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

great pics, pups are looking good


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

leanne said:


> great pics, pups are looking good


Thanx Leanne


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> yes they are great as you say Lorraine but wish they werent soooooooo addictive,lol


yes but they are only small,,,,,,,,,,,,so afew running about wont really hurt, will it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yes but they are only small,,,,,,,,,,,,so afew running about wont really hurt, will it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Now you mention it another 1 wont hurt will it?????????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Now you mention it another 1 wont hurt will it?????????


thats right,, one more teeny weeny little ball of fluff,,,you would hardly even notice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,( do i sound convincing,,)


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

awww they are absolutely georgous englishrose  Im just off to have a look at Loulou's lot now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

clueless said:


> Okay Sorry to burst the bubble so to speak You have bred 2 of your bitches at the same timeNot wanting any of the pups Have visited your website and according to info they are PETS and afraid to say going by Pedigree names, have obviously been bred from PETS. So can I ask
> 
> 1 Why did you want to breed your 2 bitches at same time
> 2 What age did you take first litters from them
> ...


This is a very inappropriate post for this thread, it is to show pictures of her pups and not a debate on breeding, there are many other threads on this topic if you wish to participate in them. Therefore I ask kindly, please stick to topic and only post a reply if it is relevant to the thread thank you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics of the pups they are doing well and look great


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol behave and get back on topic, what do you think of the pups


oopsthere gorgeous !
And the owner is a top breeder and a very nice lady


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> oopsthere gorgeous !
> And the owner is a top breeder and a very nice lady


 
yes they are


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh sweet bless her


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> oopsthere gorgeous !
> And the owner is a top breeder and a very nice lady


Indeed she is a very nice person.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Indeed she is a very nice person.


Thank you very much hun.


----------

